# Caltech Fall 2008!



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 5, 2008)

*Information *Registration begins at 9:00 am; competition starts at 10:00 am. Registration fee: $5 for first event + $2 for each additional event.

(events: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, OH, BLD, SQ-1, Clock)

Yay! Finally another souther California tournament!

Is anyone going? hopefully not too many, My goal is to win an event this time. If your great at 2x2x2, don't go!


----------



## shelley (Sep 5, 2008)

Register at http://caltech.cubingusa.com/caltechfall2008 if you're planning to go.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 5, 2008)

YAY 
i wanna go really bad but maybe i won't  oh well i registered neways


----------



## Lucas Garron (Sep 5, 2008)

Sounds fun. If I find someone to drive with and some place to stay, I'll come and help. Otherwise, have fun, you others!


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Sep 5, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> *Information *Registration begins at 9:00 am; competition starts at 10:00 am. Registration fee: $5 for first event + $2 for each additional event.
> 
> (events: 2x2x2, 3x3x3, 4x4x4, 5x5x5, OH, BLD, SQ-1, Clock)
> 
> ...



I should put clock in Shanghai competitions so I can improve my rankings (after a severe FAILURE at Nationals). I should get qq to practice 2x2.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 5, 2008)

Why are the registration fees going up? lol.

If I participate in everything except for Sq-1, it's $17. 

Better prizes? or still a bag of candy? or did the cost of the location go up?


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 6, 2008)

i am definetly going
i only live like 40 mins away


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 6, 2008)

Swordsman Kirby said:


> I should get qq to practice 2x2.



that's no fair, Gottlieb wins the big cube events, why pick on me with the little one? 

two tournaments ago I placed 3rd in 2x2x2, then last time I placed 2nd, so obviously I'm destined to win!


----------



## blade740 (Sep 6, 2008)

We #'s got to stick together.


----------



## hdskull (Sep 7, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> two tournaments ago I placed 3rd in 2x2x2, then last time I placed 2nd, so obviously I'm destined to win!



Hell yea! With your secret weapon, lol.

I will be tempted to force you to lend it to me, haha jk. 



blade740 said:


> We #'s got to stick together.



What does that mean?


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

team # ftw sikan 
check out #rubik irc.ircstorm.net


----------



## hdskull (Sep 7, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> irc.ircstorm.net



don't work ? lol.

What's with this cubing team thing? huh? lol. Everyone forming teams now because of CuTex? I'm gonna go form my own team, haha.


----------



## n00bcubix (Sep 7, 2008)

it's not a site, simply an irc server

check this out

http://strangepuzzle.com/chat.php


----------



## hdskull (Sep 7, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> it's not a site, simply an irc server
> 
> check this out
> 
> http://strangepuzzle.com/chat.php



oh, hahaha.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 7, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > two tournaments ago I placed 3rd in 2x2x2, then last time I placed 2nd, so obviously I'm destined to win!
> ...



If we aren't competing at the same time your full welcome to


----------



## smskill12 (Sep 7, 2008)

i wanna join sikans team


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 25, 2008)

ahh! november is taking it's sweet time to get here.

[just sorta bumping this topic to possibly raise awareness?]


----------



## crazyasianskills (Sep 25, 2008)

I wanna go but my mom wouldnt take me that far just for a Rubiks Cube tournament.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 26, 2008)

shelley said:


> Register at http://caltech.cubingusa.com/caltechfall2008 if you're planning to go.


hey shelley u think you can pay for my ticket lol


----------



## shelley (Sep 26, 2008)

I don't remember you paying for my ticket to Utah >_>


----------



## edwardtimliu (Sep 26, 2008)

good point... well i cant go to this one and i need to get a job...
i think im going to sell cubes on ebay


----------



## qinbomaster (Sep 29, 2008)

wow i just discovered that USC is only 22 mins away from Caltech so i could make it there easy XD

anybody from USC who wants to join me or could give me a ride there? (^_^;


----------



## shelley (Sep 30, 2008)

Chris Krueger is at USC. You should get in touch with him.


----------



## qinbomaster (Sep 30, 2008)

thank you very much XD. are there any other people at USC who cube? i'm a freshman, so i really dont know anybody.


----------



## reghrhre (Oct 15, 2008)

i want to go to Caltech, but i might go to Las Vegas on that date


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 8, 2008)

blade740 said:


> We #'s got to stick together.



But, i don't know how you look, nor will you say hi, so im all left alone 

I'm going for sure!  (i got approved from my music classes that i can go)


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 8, 2008)

turned out that i can go to caltech... so ya... see you guys there


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 8, 2008)

As can I. I'll see you guys there, too!


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 8, 2008)

Okie, just look for a guy with umm a blue jacket, i guess, and short and glasses 
that'll probably be me


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 13, 2008)

A couple questions to the people organizing the comp: are 4 and 5 going to be combined finals? If so, what will the cut-off be? Furthermore, what would (probably; I'm aware that this estimate would be very hard to accurately pinpoint) be times that would secure top-8 in each event?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 13, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> A couple questions to the people organizing the comp: are 4 and 5 going to be combined finals? If so, what will the cut-off be? Furthermore, what would (probably; I'm aware that this estimate would be very hard to accurately pinpoint) be times that would secure top-8 in each event?



i'm not involved in the organization of it, but from my experiences, it's probably going to be combined [especially because of the number of events]. The cut off is (probably) 2 and 3 minutes. and for your last question, I can't say. I scored 2nd place if 5x5x5 once with a 3:00+ solve, i didn't even get to finish my average.


----------



## shelley (Nov 13, 2008)

4 and 5 will most likely be combined finals. As for cutoff times, I think looking at the results of recent southern California events (e.g. Discovery Science Center, the San Diego competitions) will give you an idea of what to expect.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 14, 2008)

K. Thanks!


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

Yeah, cutoff times will probably be around 2 minutes for 4x4 and 3 for 5x5. As for top 8, nobody knows because it's way too dependent on how fast the people who show up are. (I can tell you what times you'll need to win 4x4 and 5x5, though.) For 3x3 you have enough people to make a good estimate - probably around 17-18 seconds for top 8.


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 14, 2008)

I have no chance of winning 4 or 5; I average 1:30 and just barely under 3 for them, respectively. Now, to get sub-3 consistently... *sigh*


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 14, 2008)

yay i can make top 8 for 3*3


----------



## crazyasianskills (Nov 14, 2008)

Dang I could maybe be top 10 with good solves, but I can't goo :[.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> (I can tell you what times you'll need to win 4x4 and 5x5, though.)


Sub-Gottlieb?


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

blade740 said:


> Sub-Gottlieb?


Pretty much, that guy is so fast
>_>
<_<


----------



## not_kevin (Nov 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-Gottlieb?
> ...



That's not egotistical at all... 'tho I'm not denying that it's true.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > Sub-Gottlieb?
> ...



Yeah, I heard he's RIDICULOUS at 4x4.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> qqwref said:
> 
> 
> > blade740 said:
> ...


He's also AMAZING at Square-1 and blindfolded.


----------



## qqwref (Nov 14, 2008)

Only if by AMAZING you mean "I can't believe someone who's so RIDICULOUS at 4x4 could be so bad at this other stuff"


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 14, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Only if by AMAZING you mean "I can't believe someone who's so RIDICULOUS at 4x4 could be so bad at this other stuff"


Yeah. He's just so UNBELIEVABLE.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 14, 2008)

I'd say the winning times for everything are sub-me


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 17, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> I'd say the winning times for everything are sub-me



Won't that be quite easy?


----------



## hdskull (Nov 18, 2008)

I think top 8 will be faster than 17 this time. Just a guess.

I'll show up, haven't cubed in awhile, hope I can do okay.


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2008)

Is anyone up for a cube-mile competition after the Rubik's Cube competition? It works like this:

Solve a cube
Run a lap
Solve a cube
Run a lap
Solve a cube
Run a lap
Solve a cube
Run a lap

I had surgery a month ago, so I haven't really been moving much at all. I believe in the summer of 2006 when I was on the track team, I would have been able to easily sub-6 this event. Right now, it's more likely that my time for this would be around 7:30. But I'm really not sure... as I haven't really been moving at all. (But I think I should be able to beat Dan Dzoan... (I don't know... gosh, this is going to really hurt. I have a suture thread sticking out of me!))

Anyway, bring some shoes if you're interested. Otherwise, you can come see the race between me and Dan.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 19, 2008)

I would like to register for the cube mile event. 
Can we get this added to the unofficial competition results database? (Hey, it just might become an official event some day!)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 19, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> I would like to register for the cube mile event.
> Can we get this added to the unofficial competition results database? (Hey, it just might become an official event some day!)



It's already on www.beermile.com


----------



## FrankMorris (Nov 19, 2008)

I wish I could make it. I would totally be down for it.

Good luck guys


----------



## qinbomaster (Nov 20, 2008)

when does it end?


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 20, 2008)

usually like 5ish


----------



## hdskull (Nov 20, 2008)

damn, sub 6 is pretty fast, that means you run a sub 5 mile. (if on average you solve the cubes in 15seconds)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 20, 2008)

Well no... you don't have to sub-5 a mile. If I can average 18 seconds on a cube, I may not be able to run 75 second 400s, but I can probably run four 72 second 400s with 18 seconds of rest in between.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 20, 2008)

Posting this on the Yahoo group, and here...

I would really like to attend Caltech Winter, but Leyan's carpool
filled up (and there is practically no public transportation to LA).
Is there anyone else driving from the Bay Area that has space in their
car, who is willing to take me?
I would prefer to leave after 3:30PM (on Friday), and after 11AM at
the earliest. I'm at Stanford, but I'd also be willing to meet anyone
elsewhere in the Bay Area, and I could probably meet you wherever
necessary by 1PM.

If anyone has free space, could you please email me at lucasg [at] gmx.de?
I can find accomodations with friends at Caltech, and I'd be willing
to pay for gas/give you a free cube/reimburse you somehow. All I need
is a ride on Friday, and eventually a ride back after Saturday.

Imploringly,
Lucas Garron


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 21, 2008)

Btw, me and Daniel Park may do a live cast


----------



## Tyson (Nov 21, 2008)

You were freakin' born in 1995?

Back in 1995... I was your age! Ugh... it's really starting to hit me when I go through registration lists, look at birthdays, and see people born in the 21st century.


----------



## hdskull (Nov 21, 2008)

lol, tyson, it's okay, hahaha.

Live cast is awesome, what's the link?


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 22, 2008)

Tyson said:


> You were freakin' born in 1995?
> 
> Back in 1995... I was your age! Ugh... it's really starting to hit me when I go through registration lists, look at birthdays, and see people born in the 21st century.



erm me? 1996 
@sikan : http://www.livevideo.com/liveshow/dpark95


----------



## smskill12 (Nov 22, 2008)

i wanna run that mile


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 22, 2008)

idk about that, i think i'll sit the mile out


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 22, 2008)

2 more hours till Caltech starts!


----------



## hdskull (Nov 23, 2008)

I got owned up, 2 times i have the same average as someone, and their singles beat me, hahaha.

I need to practice next time I go to a competition.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 23, 2008)

i had a bad day. I blame the scrambles... stupid 2x2x2

 somehow it ended up being the most fun tournament i've been too though


----------



## hdskull (Nov 23, 2008)

ThePizzaGuy92 said:


> i had a bad day. I blame the scrambles... stupid 2x2x2
> 
> somehow it ended up being the most fun tournament i've been too though



you still got 3rd place, haha.


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Nov 23, 2008)

hdskull said:


> ThePizzaGuy92 said:
> 
> 
> > i had a bad day. I blame the scrambles... stupid 2x2x2
> ...



REALLY??! WOW! haha


----------



## KJiptner (Nov 23, 2008)

Good performance Lucas


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 23, 2008)

I failed realy badly, but at least i got sub 15 average *Sigh*
Discovery, im getting sub 13 to kill dancohen


----------



## shelley (Nov 23, 2008)

The Fantasy Cubers competition we ran alongside the final round certainly made things even more interesting. Did anyone here participate? I think we looked at the results later and calculated the optimal Fantasy Cuber team had an average of 12.99. Adam Zamora got a 13.18. Anyone do better?

3x3 BLD was exciting. After Tyson's 1:23.27, I got a 1:23.10. Only problem was that I messed up my last setup move, should have been an R' but I did a R2 instead, ending with a +2 penalty. Leyan then proceeded to kick both our asses with his 1:17.


----------



## shelley (Nov 23, 2008)

For Fantasy Cubers, you have five "solves." For each solve, you pick a cuber from the final round competitors. You then use the cuber's actual result for that solve for your solve. For instance, if I picked Dan Dzoan for my first solve and Dan got a 11.91 as his first solve, my first result would be 11.91. You can only pick each cuber once, and at the end you drop the fastest and slowest times as usual and average the middle three to get your final result. It was a fun little game anyone, even the non-cubers, could participate in, and it put more suspense in all the final round solves. We did these solves one by one, and the room got quiet during each solve just like at US Nationals 2006.

This was an idea conceived last weekend and implemented very informally yesterday. We had people write their picks on extra scorecards and keep track of their own scores. Perhaps some enterprising programmer (with access to the WCA database?) can put something together so that people can participate over the web and have results calculated for them? That would make things even more interesting - you can pick your final round cubers before the competition actually takes place, but if you pick a cuber who doesn't show up to the competition or doesn't make it to the final round, you get a DNS/DNF for that solve.


----------



## blade740 (Nov 23, 2008)

I think I got last place in fantasy cubing. I ended up with a 16.01 average. It shouldn't have been so bad, but my last two results failed me *eyes jun*


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 24, 2008)

blade740 said:


> I think I got last place in fantasy cubing. I ended up with a 16.01 average. It shouldn't have been so bad, but my last two results failed me *eyes jun*



blame phillip, he's the guy who got a DNF (trys to prove he doesn't fail alot <<<<<<<<)


----------



## Tyson (Nov 24, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> I failed realy badly, but at least i got sub 15 average *Sigh*
> Discovery, im getting sub 13 to kill dancohen



Jun, in the future when you register for competitions, please write your name as Kim Jun-Hyuk, which is how it appears in the database. Unless you want it changed...

Just as a reminder for everyone... spell your name correctly, and write it exactly as it's in the database. Don't suddenly decide that Daniel becomes Dan...


----------



## n00bcubix (Nov 26, 2008)

Tyson said:


> Jun, in the future when you register for competitions, please write your name as Kim Jun-Hyuk, which is how it appears in the database. Unless you want it changed...



Okayy, sorry about that


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> blade740 said:
> 
> 
> > I think I got last place in fantasy cubing. I ended up with a 16.01 average. It shouldn't have been so bad, but my last two results failed me *eyes jun*
> ...




It's okay. Had you not failed, I wouldn't have been last. Then my result would have been unremarkable.


----------



## edwardtimliu (Nov 26, 2008)

n00bcubix said:


> I failed realy badly, but at least i got sub 15 average *Sigh*
> Discovery, im getting sub 13 to kill dancohen


wow i just barely noticed that ur jun 

i failed at caltech... especially OH.. im suppose to be getting sub 25's but no, instead i got 2 counting 31's ending me with an average of 29.5... 3*3 speed sucked for me too... i accidently warmed up too much so when i got to the actual solves my hands were tired and twitching like nothing else , they even twitched when i put my hands on the timer GOSH!!!
well now at least i know not to warm up too much before an event... 10-20 should be fine


----------

